# What did you get today at the VHS Expo?



## Levold (Feb 16, 2013)

I got some rats and a possible female kimberly phase norrhern bluey. Kind of glad I didnt splurge on an albino darwin hatchy. 

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Feb 16, 2013)

nice bluey i didnt go so i got nothing to share next year maybe


----------



## Reptilez123 (Feb 16, 2013)

how was the expo was there heaps of breeders?


----------



## NickGeee (Feb 16, 2013)

Got a male and female pair of marbled velvet geckos
Sorry for no pics they are currently settling in


----------



## Levold (Feb 16, 2013)

Reptilez123 said:


> how was the expo was there heaps of breeders?



There were a few. Probably same as last year. Could have done with a few more in my opinion.
Were some nice blotchies there that had an unusual pattern but some kid bought them before I had the chance.  lol. 

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Levold (Feb 16, 2013)

The pics I took. Not many.  

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Damiieen (Feb 16, 2013)

There was alot less this year... I was actually kind of dissapointed. I got there at 9:30 and left at 11:30. 

I got a bhp, mice and alot of kritter krumble.


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Feb 16, 2013)

some nice animals in those pics thanks for sharing


----------



## riotgirlckb (Feb 16, 2013)

I got an adult marble gecko and a 4 week old eastern bluey and my partner got a southern brown tree frog


----------



## christopherR (Feb 16, 2013)

Thats a nice black head


----------



## fegzz (Feb 16, 2013)

i picked up a nice female albino darwin hatchling


----------



## mad_at_arms (Feb 16, 2013)

The expo was spread out a bit more than last year which helped with congestion. 
Dropped off some hatchy geckos and picked up a female WA milii that I had previously organised.
In by 9:10 and done by 10:30, saw and spoke to those I needed to.
I wasn't hanging around for it to get hotter, plus my tolerance for ill-behaved kids depletes at a fast rate.
The moloch was awesome and I got a couple of good snaps of that.
View attachment 282093


----------



## gregcranston (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm more of a lizard than a snake man, so love that red phase what looks to be a leatherback beardie! Also love the Thorny Devil, those are amazing! Wish I could have been there!


----------



## Flaviruthless (Feb 16, 2013)

gregcranston said:


> I'm more of a lizard than a snake man, so love that red phase what looks to be a leatherback beardie! Also love the Thorny Devil, those are amazing! Wish I could have been there!



It's a translucent too. Great looking lizard.


----------



## Chondrobsessed (Feb 16, 2013)

I got depressed, the animal I went to get was $1500 more than I was prepared to pay. Hopefully next yr


----------



## wasgij (Feb 16, 2013)

unfortunately I was quite unwell and couldn't make it, was there many monitors? very bummed was looking for boyds and monitors.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Feb 16, 2013)

View attachment 282112


Exo terra stand.


----------



## hughesy (Feb 16, 2013)

Chondrobsessed said:


> I got depressed, the animal I went to get was $1500 more than I was prepared to pay. Hopefully next yr


What were you looking at buying?


----------



## Hazaroks14 (Feb 16, 2013)

I got a pair of Kimberley Phase Northern Blue Tongues.


----------



## KristenJ (Feb 16, 2013)

Nothing exciting but I got this little guy (or gal)


----------



## BDkeeper (Feb 16, 2013)

How much we're the thorny devils at the expo does anyone know


----------



## Eamon (Feb 16, 2013)

I wasn't as impressed with the expo as last year. I arrived at 9:00 and left at 11:45. although I did pick up a breeding pair of thick tailed geckos. The thorny devil was awesome!


----------



## hughesy (Feb 16, 2013)

BDkeeper said:


> How much we're the thorny devils at the expo does anyone know


I might be wrong but I wasn't aware they were on licence, prob just a display animal but I could be wrong.


----------



## Eamon (Feb 16, 2013)

wasgij said:


> unfortunately I was quite unwell and couldn't make it, was there many monitors? very bummed was looking for boyds and monitors.


 there were some baby boyds but I didn't see any adults, the thorny devil was not for sale


----------



## Chondrobsessed (Feb 16, 2013)

A Russell grant sorong baby


----------



## mad_at_arms (Feb 16, 2013)

BDkeeper said:


> How much we're the thorny devils at the expo does anyone know


haha


hughesy said:


> I might be wrong but I wasn't aware they were on licence, prob just a display animal but I could be wrong.


 
Adam at Victoria reptiles has the one that was one display.
Jumped quite a few hoops to get it from what I hear.
All the best to them.


----------



## Saxon_Aus (Feb 16, 2013)

I picked a beautiful female albino Darwin, have got big plans for her. First time I had been and I enjoyed it. Sooooo wanted a GTP, sooooo couldn't afford it


----------



## mad_at_arms (Feb 16, 2013)

KristenJ said:


> Nothing exciting but I got this little guy (or gal)
> View attachment 282126



Did you get that off that nice older couple? 
I will get some of them when I finish my 3ft tank.


----------



## KristenJ (Feb 16, 2013)

mad_at_arms said:


> Did you get that off that nice older couple?
> I will get some of them when I finish my 3ft tank.


Yeah, hopefully its a girl and she will breed for me


----------



## sharky (Feb 16, 2013)

Looks like everyone had a geat(or alright) time! Grogeous additions as well guys


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 16, 2013)

I got two flat tyres and stuck in the bush today :lol: I was doing nothing much except slight conservation work diminishing the rabbit population :lol: I can't begin the say how disappointed I am


----------



## disintegratus (Feb 16, 2013)

I was a little disappointed to be honest, I was hoping for a lot more variety in livestock, I was hoping to find a nice young lacie and/or some skinks. And bloody herpshop forgot the heatcords! Spewing! Now I have to remember to order them online BEFORE I need them.


----------



## disintegratus (Feb 16, 2013)

Oh, and I was super annoyed we got charged $10 for parking, but the interwebs said it was $5 parking.


----------



## Saxon_Aus (Feb 16, 2013)

disintegratus said:


> Oh, and I was super annoyed we got charged $10 for parking, but the interwebs said it was $5 parking.



That sucks, I only got charged $5


----------



## Wally (Feb 16, 2013)

Oh dear


----------



## Saxon_Aus (Feb 16, 2013)

VenomOOse said:


> I got two flat tyres and stuck in the bush today :lol: I was doing nothing much except slight conservation work diminishing the rabbit population :lol: I can't begin the say how disappointed I am



That explains why I couldn't get a car park beer then!


----------



## Franco (Feb 16, 2013)

Were Minibeasts there selling crickets and mealworms again?


----------



## vrhq08 (Feb 16, 2013)

I got myself to gorgeous knob tail geckos, enclosure and few bits and bobs and have decided next time to bring wayyyy more cash so i dont have to leave and go to an atm


----------



## riotgirlckb (Feb 16, 2013)

Damiieen said:


> There was alot less this year... I was actually kind of dissapointed. I got there at 9:30 and left at 11:30.
> 
> I got a bhp, mice and alot of kritter krumble.



JEALOUS!! gorgeous  great job


----------



## mad_at_arms (Feb 16, 2013)

Franco said:


> Were Minibeasts there selling crickets and mealworms again?


 
Yes in small tubs and I brought a change over


----------



## riotgirlckb (Feb 16, 2013)

KristenJ said:


> Nothing exciting but I got this little guy (or gal)
> View attachment 282126



Thats the frog my partner got haha


----------



## Pilbarensis (Feb 16, 2013)

Got my reptiles for the year, more levis to provide a bit more genetic diversity for my colony, 3 Varanus storri & a pair of Mitchell's Hopping Mice - really excited as I'm hoping to focus a lot more on marsupials and dwarf monitors.


----------



## someday (Feb 16, 2013)

I got a Beardie  thought it was time to add 1 to the collection. would of got couple snakes but couldn't go all out catching train and bus home.


----------



## riotgirlckb (Feb 16, 2013)

*New Additions*

Photos of my earlier mentioned additions , also any help on the gender of my new Bluey would be greatly appreciated

Sorry about the quality they are from my phone


----------



## thesilverbeast (Feb 16, 2013)

I got an albino darwin male (with a decent stripe on him!), two F1 wheat belt stimsoni (one year old female and two year old male) and an adult female green tree frog. 

Good haul for me!


----------



## Reptilez123 (Feb 16, 2013)

View attachment 282166
new children python i got today


----------



## KaotikJezta (Feb 16, 2013)

I got a lovely yearling NT Frilly, thickies and knobbies of mad, a Boyds hatchy, 2 blue phase GWD hatchies and a male central netted for my 2 girls. Got there at 8ish and had spent all my money by 9.30. Here are a couple of pics of the awesome Thorny and my new frilly.


----------



## Eamon (Feb 16, 2013)

KaotikJezta said:


> I got a lovely yearling NT Frilly, thickies and knobbies of mad, a Boyds hatchy, 2 blue phase GWD hatchies and a male central netted for my 2 girls. Got there at 8ish and had spent all my money by 9.30. Here are a couple of pics of the awesome Thorny and my new frilly.



Jealous!


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Feb 16, 2013)

I got a baby Thick-Tailed Gecko called Bruce and in a month we'll get a female named Betty


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Feb 16, 2013)

Here he is this is Bruce


----------



## Barbarossa (Feb 16, 2013)

A little Vic carpet python, was lucky only 1 stand had them and was only about 4 there.




View attachment 282182
View attachment 282184


----------



## Red-Ink (Feb 16, 2013)

I got stuff to increase me knowledge.....


----------



## thesilverbeast (Feb 16, 2013)

KaotikJezta said:


> I got a lovely yearling NT Frilly, thickies and knobbies of mad, a Boyds hatchy, 2 blue phase GWD hatchies and a male central netted for my 2 girls. Got there at 8ish and had spent all my money by 9.30. Here are a couple of pics of the awesome Thorny and my new frilly.




We were probably next to each other in the line!


----------



## KaotikJezta (Feb 16, 2013)

thesilverbeast said:


> We were probably next to each other in the line!



Now, I wasn't in line, I was in the hall at 8


----------



## clairmont (Feb 16, 2013)

First time at the Expo for me & my daughter, had a great day, lots to see & bloody hot. Picked up 4 green tree frogs & now just waiting for the hubby to get home from work so I can show him, hee hee I'm gonna be in his bad books I think! Kaotikjezta my little girl said she saw you & said "hi" but you didn't hear her, then she was super excited to tell me she saw the lady we got our snake from LOL.


----------



## Planky (Feb 16, 2013)

Thought it was quite sad I was there for about an hour n left


----------



## The_Geeza (Feb 16, 2013)

In the Uk u spend an Hr just looking at about 100 different corns and milks in amazement...then u move on to stand 2 lol


----------



## The_Geeza (Feb 16, 2013)

im looking forward to the Penrith Expo...but im exited cause im picking up albino and het darwins!!!! so i doubt i be dissapointed either way


----------



## sarah_m (Feb 16, 2013)

I got my male yearling GTP a hot girlfriend from Russell Grant. Am totally in love with her, photos don't show how stunning she is! So happy!!!










And this guy I actually got a few weeks ago from Jay_84 (but have been slack about posting pictures), a male wheatbelt stimsons python to hopefully breed with my female. Such a beautiful boy, both in looks and personality.















And clearly I had too much time on my hands this week. Thought I'd do reptile themed nails for the expo.
Also got some cheap fake plants for a couple of tanks and other less interesting husbandry stuff, very successful day for me!


----------



## herptrader (Feb 16, 2013)

Re the thorny devil: It wasn't for sale. They are not easy to keep and the guy that had it jumped through hoops just to be able to keep it even though it could not be returned to the wild from whence it was stolen.


----------



## BIGJO-1 (Feb 16, 2013)

Didn't buy anything today but enjoyed my time at the expo. Think next year I'll be there earlier as by 11:00am, some people were getting a little low on stock that can't just be found at my local reptile stockists. Also, I'm new to the reptile game but it was good to catch up with a few people I have met this far


----------



## KaotikJezta (Feb 16, 2013)

clairmont said:


> First time at the Expo for me & my daughter, had a great day, lots to see & bloody hot. Picked up 4 green tree frogs & now just waiting for the hubby to get home from work so I can show him, hee hee I'm gonna be in his bad books I think! Kaotikjezta my little girl said she saw you & said "hi" but you didn't hear her, then she was super excited to tell me she saw the lady we got our snake from LOL.


Oh damn, tell her I said sorry!


----------



## Ronnie2906 (Feb 16, 2013)

I got a pair or Australian GTP hatchies, a female albino Darwin hatchie, and I won the auction for the pair of jungles! Left today with 5 snakes!!


----------



## Xeaal (Feb 16, 2013)

I lost all self control and came home with the most gorgeous little shnooky Stimson! It is only 6 weeks old so not even sure what sex yet. Really sweet temperament - he/she must have been under some stress and even that young, no sign of bite or violence or anything - and believe me, some of those babies can be really violent! lol. My new little addition comes with compliments from the wonderful guys at Amazing Amazon, so a big thank you to Vince and the guys for my new baby. I will post pics when the little darling has settled in a bit  My boyfriend had some strange idea that we might actually get out of there without a new snake.. funny guy haha. Then there was an announcement that the Snake Auctions began at 2pm and he was starting to panic.. so when I saw the little Stimsons, it was like, "Yes, yes, you can have it, but let's leave right NOW and get him home.." LOL. 

Got some great new hides and water bowls, some magazines and some rats for the snaky-poo's dinner. Really enjoyed the day - that Scrub Python on display was just divine - so, so beautiful!!! Fabulous chance to see up, close and personal a python that we don't see too often in Victoria. Also wonderful to see some of the amazing colours being produced by CarpetPythons and some of the other dedicated Morelia breeders. A great day and I wish there were more similar events in Victoria for the reptile community to enjoy.


----------



## Xeaal (Feb 16, 2013)

Damiieen - that BHP you got is an absolute stunner!!!


----------



## BIGBANG (Feb 16, 2013)

picked up 3 Green Tree Frogs and a new enclosure for them, i dont know about frogs but my missus loves them so i thought i'd bring them home for her, she is still at work so hasnt seen them but knows they are here. i was a little dissappointed at the expo, its the first one i have been to and drove 3 hours this morning to get there thought it would be bigger. But got to catch up with stimigex who i have a BHP on order with so that was good.


----------



## Damiieen (Feb 16, 2013)

Thank you all! 

I'm very happy with him


----------



## vrhq08 (Feb 16, 2013)

Damiieen said:


> There was alot less this year... I was actually kind of dissapointed. I got there at 9:30 and left at 11:30.
> 
> I got a bhp, mice and alot of kritter krumble.





Damiieen said:


> Thank you all!
> 
> I'm very happy with him



I think he was the one i was looking at getting but when i went back he was gone now my poor little BHP has no boyfriend....YET


----------



## Damiieen (Feb 16, 2013)

Was he next to another with a really dark dorsal stripe?

If so then yeah I got him haha


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 16, 2013)

i just got DESE GUYS

Stimmie






STORRRSSSSSS






FRAWG (i got 6 !)


----------



## KaotikJezta (Feb 16, 2013)

I was nearly going to get those storrs but had run out of spare enclosures so I passed,


----------



## vrhq08 (Feb 16, 2013)

Yeah i think u got the one i wanted its my own fault for leaving my license in the car so by the time i ran to get it was gone. there were some awesome looking snakes there


----------



## Renenet (Feb 16, 2013)

vrhq08 said:


> I got myself to gorgeous knob tail geckos, enclosure and few bits and bobs and have decided next time to bring wayyyy more cash so i dont have to leave and go to an atm



 A shortage of cash was my problem when I went in 2011 - and I had to do the same.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Feb 16, 2013)

Some more pics of my new guys


----------



## Tobe404 (Feb 16, 2013)

Ronnie2906 said:


> I got a pair or Australian GTP hatchies, a female albino Darwin hatchie, and I won the auction for the pair of jungles! Left today with 5 snakes!!



What an awesome day for you then. Haha.
I really have to get to an expo one of these days. Sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## Tiesto (Feb 17, 2013)

They were selling leatherback hatchlings for like 2k each...


----------



## Lachie3112 (Feb 17, 2013)

I went, and wasn't really disappointed as I had no idea what it would be like and I didn't have any intention of buying anything.
That said I guess for the experienced people I'd agree with you because it seemed like everyone was selling similar things. I would've got some marbled gecko's had I had more money but all in all I'd say it was good.


----------



## stimigex (Feb 17, 2013)

Bring on the photo's, There were a lot of camera's going off during the day so there
should be some great pics hiding out there


----------



## DanLM (Feb 17, 2013)

I picked up 3 baby EWD's and a Kimberley bluey, possible female.
Unfortunately one of the baby EWD's died overnight, so will contact the breeder today and see if I can grab another for cheaper.
Did quite enjoy the expo this year, much more so than last year, which was all snakes (and I'm a lizard man haha).
I'm embarrassed to say I didn't see the Moloch, didn't even know it was there =/


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 17, 2013)

It was a great Expo with plenty on offer. If you were looking for a scaleless, albino parthenogenic carpondro - tough. Anyone who came away disappointed was hard to please in my view.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Feb 17, 2013)

ozimid said:


> In the Uk u spend an Hr just looking at about 100 different corns and milks in amazement...then u move on to stand 2 lol



Need to put things in perspective here. Uk 66m people. Aus 22m. UK you can be anywhere within a few hours on the road. Aus need to fly or take a week off from some places. UK no licensing regulations on non vens. Aus, strict interstate control. 

The last uk show I went too was in Birmingham. Had a great day but in my opinion it was just too big. If we dont support shows like this one here in Aus they will die out instead of growing with the hobby. The more people that get into reptiles here in Aus the shows will become bigger. In the uk they are likely to go the other way. As licensing and import/export laws in the USA change then they will likely change in the UK leaving a shrinking supply of reptiles to feed a hobby that becomes more and more controlled. (Brits dont like govt controls)


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Feb 17, 2013)

i would go but being in sa i cant buy anything anyway would need stupid import/export permit if they had something in place on the day to fill out so you could buy from interstate and take with you i would be there with bells on


----------



## leeroy1983 (Feb 17, 2013)

Was in by 9:30 and out by 11 list of nice womas there I would love to of brought home but I'm happy with the fat tailed dunnart i got


----------



## BIGBANG (Feb 17, 2013)

leeroy1983 said:


> Was in by 9:30 and out by 11 list of nice womas there I would love to of brought home but I'm happy with the fat tailed dunnart i got


where were they? someone said they got a hopping mouse aswell i missed them, also was that massive scrubbie for sale or just show? how much was he?


----------



## leeroy1983 (Feb 17, 2013)

There was a guy near the toilet, he had hopping mice and dunnarts, he had 3 dunnarts, I would of grabbed them all but there was only one left when I saw it


----------



## The_Geeza (Feb 17, 2013)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> Need to put things in perspective here. Uk 66m people. Aus 22m. UK you can be anywhere within a few hours on the road. Aus need to fly or take a week off from some places. UK no licensing regulations on non vens. Aus, strict interstate control.
> 
> The last uk show I went too was in Birmingham. Had a great day but in my opinion it was just too big. If we dont support shows like this one here in Aus they will die out instead of growing with the hobby. The more people that get into reptiles here in Aus the shows will become bigger. In the uk they are likely to go the other way. As licensing and import/export laws in the USA change then they will likely change in the UK leaving a shrinking supply of reptiles to feed a hobby that becomes more and more controlled. (Brits dont like govt controls)


Paul i stated LOL and maybe was taken in wrong text...i love the Expos over here they r small yes but whats on sale is whats available...i c lots of complaints this yr and to be honest if u dont like them then dont go.....i missed castle hill due to playing STUPID Very bad golf lol...but im going to penrith as i already have ordered a couple snakes and its a great place to pick um up and have a chat and wander around...i will prob only be there couple hrs max but its still great to get out the house and go meet people that have the same interests............NOW regarding the UK...lol...when u say 66mill (ive googled this heaps of times) the records only show from way back and i emigrated 10 yrs ago and there was near on 100 mill but they will never show this on record....London is similar in population to Australia tho....i think that the 66 mill is probably close to the illegal imigrants than who really lives there....I was born and lived there for 36 yrs (OMG im OLD




)...all good mate hope u enjoyed England...if u get out the Cities its a fantastic historic part of the world
Ta 
Pete......Ps u need to speak Polish also since they have taken the country over and im interested to c how far u can drive a car in 4 hrs over there.....I go back every couple yrs and what used to be a 50 min from airport journey is now nearly 2 Hrs gggggrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## leeroy1983 (Feb 17, 2013)

This is the little male dunnart i picked up yesterday 




I picked up this little guy at last years expo 


and here is the little piglet 1 year later


----------



## Levold (Feb 17, 2013)

BIGBANG said:


> was that massive scrubbie for sale or just show? how much was he?



Wasn't that a Rough Scale Python? Didn't look long enough for a scrubby imo? Dont think it was forsale. Just there to show it off.


----------



## Danl1 (Feb 17, 2013)

I got two marble velvet geckos from John McGrath. Nearly bought a beardie but no room right now due to all the hoppers!


----------



## Reptilez123 (Feb 17, 2013)

pretty sure hes talking about the big scrubbie in the cage near the area where the turtles were


Levold said:


> Wasn't that a Rough Scale Python? Didn't look long enough for a scrubby imo? Dont think it was forsale. Just there to show it off.


----------



## thesilverbeast (Feb 17, 2013)

Some pics of my haul... 

Albino Darwin





2y/o male wheatbelt stimmie 





1 y/o female wheatbelt stimmie


----------



## hughesy (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm gutted I missed it, but my son was up all night and was struggling to function!Looks like most of you enjoyed your selfs and picked up some good animals!Ah we'll always 2014!


----------



## Jacknife (Feb 17, 2013)

DanLM said:


> I picked up 3 baby EWD's and a Kimberley bluey, possible female.
> Unfortunately one of the baby EWD's died overnight, so will contact the breeder today and see if I can grab another for cheaper.
> Did quite enjoy the expo this year, much more so than last year, which was all snakes (and I'm a lizard man haha).
> I'm embarrassed to say I didn't see the Moloch, didn't even know it was there =/



I'd be a bit more wary about getting another one off the same breeder if the animal dies less than 24 hours after purchase, and would certainly wouldn't be thinking about forking out more money if I decided I did want a replacement and not taking my business elsewhere.
But maybe that just me...


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Feb 17, 2013)

ozimid said:


> NOW regarding the UK...lol...when u say 66mill (ive googled this heaps of times) the records only show from way back and i emigrated 10 yrs ago and there was near on 100 mill but they will never show this on record....London is similar in population to Australia tho....i think that the 66 mill is probably close to the illegal imigrants than who really lives there....I was born and lived there for 36 yrs (OMG im OLD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mate I'm all Pom born and bred. And might I add a very proud one.


----------



## spida_0000 (Feb 17, 2013)

The only thing I had to do was remember to take my licence.. But nooo I forgot so I didn't get anything lol there was a few I was thinking of putting a deposit on and then picking them up today but no licence made it a lot easier to walk away!! There was a number or 2 I got for future purchases though

Sent from my GT-N7000


----------



## The_Geeza (Feb 17, 2013)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> Mate I'm all Pom born and bred. And might I add a very proud one.


PHEWWWW thought u might be Polish....lol.........its all good then....how long u been living the dream then?


----------



## NATIVE2OZ (Feb 18, 2013)

Spent a bit of time living and working at Ayers Rock Resort, and that Thorny Devil does not look well, compared to what Ive seen in the wild anyway


----------



## KaotikJezta (Feb 18, 2013)

NATIVE2OZ said:


> Spent a bit of time living and working at Ayers Rock Resort, and that Thorny Devil does not look well, compared to what Ive seen in the wild anyway


It was sulking pretty badly, i did think it was a bit stressful for the poor guy.


----------



## Mortevicar (Feb 18, 2013)

Levold said:


> Wasn't that a Rough Scale Python? Didn't look long enough for a scrubby imo? Dont think it was forsale. Just there to show it off.



Definitley a scrub python - owned by Josh from Reptile Encounters who is a friend of mine. The scrubbie is only 2 years old...got her from some reptile park that was closing down. And yep - just for show.


----------



## Mortevicar (Feb 18, 2013)

I FELL IN LOVE with the Axanthic BHP's Chondros were selling, but at $2,500K not one of them sold. I was hovering around his exhibit for a while and everyone just kept telling them "that's pretty pricey mate - no thanks". He has another ten at home. but I was SO TEMPTED...


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Feb 18, 2013)

Mortevicar said:


> I FELL IN LOVE with the Axanthic BHP's Chondros were selling, but at $2,500K not one of them sold. I was hovering around his exhibit for a while and everyone just kept telling them "that's pretty pricey mate - no thanks". He has another ten at home. but I was SO TEMPTED.../QUOTE]
> 
> That is the typical going price for an Axanthic. I wouldn't imagine you will get one anywhere cheaper than that.


----------



## stimigex (Feb 18, 2013)

Mortevicar said:


> I FELL IN LOVE with the Axanthic BHP's Chondros were selling, but at $2,500K not one of them sold. I was hovering around his exhibit for a while and everyone just kept telling them "that's pretty pricey mate - no thanks". He has another ten at home. but I was SO TEMPTED...
> 
> View attachment 282398



Thats to be expected, the majority of people wouldnt know what an Axanthic bhp is, They only see whats sold in "pet" shops and think thats the standard in price and critter.


----------



## Mortevicar (Feb 18, 2013)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> Mortevicar said:
> 
> 
> > I FELL IN LOVE with the Axanthic BHP's Chondros were selling, but at $2,500K not one of them sold. I was hovering around his exhibit for a while and everyone just kept telling them "that's pretty pricey mate - no thanks". He has another ten at home. but I was SO TEMPTED.../QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## KaotikJezta (Feb 18, 2013)

I've had a few people come through the shop since the expo with absolutely no clue how to care for their purchases. One lot came in to buy stuff for their 2 diamond backs. Some came while I was at the expo proudly showing off their miniature lace monitors :shock:, I would have liked to have been at work for that. I think care sheets should be mandatory.


----------



## Xeaal (Feb 18, 2013)

Introducing Dante . Sorry about the pic quality; doesn't do his amazing colours justice at all. This dear little shnooky was bred by Sam from Amazing Amazon (I got him at the expo) and I couldn't be happier with him. Of course "he" may need a name change when he's sexed..... but til then he is named for "Dante's Inferno" lol. This little Stimson is a hybrid form and the pattern on his head is just beautiful. I am hoping his golden base-colour becomes more pronounced as he grows. Temperament is just fantastic and he smashed down his little mousy for breakfast this morning like a real champ!


----------



## slipper4 (Feb 18, 2013)

4 weeks ago I was terrified of snakes, would never in my wildest dreams thought I'd ever own one, anyway my mate talked me into getting a licence so I applied for one and ended up buying a 4 month old high yellow diamond python and have had him for about 3 weeks now and loving him ! 

anyway with growing obsession I thought I'd go down to the expo (which I thought was awesome) to have a look, luckily I bought my licence and some cash with me because I ended up leaving with a jungle hatchling, along with other bits and pieces ! Never realised what such amazing creatures they are and how rewarding it is to look after them ! and look forward to getting many more !

P.S- does anybody know how to upload photos onto your profile and in comments like this etc off your phone (iPhone 4S) ? I clicked attachments then it took me to a separate page where my photos weren't even accessible, any help is appreciated and sorry if I went a bit off topic ! :|


----------



## BIGBANG (Feb 18, 2013)

spida_0000 said:


> The only thing I had to do was remember to take my licence.. But nooo I forgot so I didn't get anything lol there was a few I was thinking of putting a deposit on and then picking them up today but no licence made it a lot easier to walk away!! There was a number or 2 I got for future purchases though
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000


i didn't take mine either so I didn't buy anything but in the end bought 3 green tree frogs, I got my missus to take a photo of my licence card and send it to me, and that was fine for the breeder.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Feb 18, 2013)

Mortevicar said:


> Pauls_Pythons said:
> 
> 
> > Well I'm buying one then!!!!
> ...


----------



## Glimmerman (Feb 18, 2013)

As I attended the expo from NSW I thought it was a little small - however in comparison it's interesting to see species offered for sale. All the reptile sellers I spoke with were polite, friendly and helpful. So congrats. This is what is needed to increase awareness and defuse the bad stigma around reptile keepers and breeders by the general public. As I was there s a vendor (shameless plug... PuraChips Professional Aspen Bedding) I was delighted to see so many people who said... "I dont have a reptile yet - just looking to see what I need and get the right information." Now I just hope that the breeders to right by them and give them that.. I'm sure they do  

I think it is excellent to see this hobby growing and I will support it where I can. You meet so many different people from different walks of life talking about and sharing a common interest. I will be back next year. 

Oh and to all those who purchase our product... Thanks... I'm sure you will like it as much as we do  

Cheers, Damian


----------



## Snowballlz (Feb 18, 2013)

slipper4 said:


> 4 weeks ago I was terrified of snakes, would never in my wildest dreams thought I'd ever own one, anyway my mate talked me into getting a licence so I applied for one and ended up buying a 4 month old high yellow diamond python and have had him for about 3 weeks now and loving him !
> 
> anyway with growing obsession I thought I'd go down to the expo (which I thought was awesome) to have a look, luckily I bought my licence and some cash with me because I ended up leaving with a jungle hatchling, along with other bits and pieces ! Never realised what such amazing creatures they are and how rewarding it is to look after them ! and look forward to getting many more !
> 
> P.S- does anybody know how to upload photos onto your profile and in comments like this etc off your phone (iPhone 4S) ? I clicked attachments then it took me to a separate page where my photos weren't even accessible, any help is appreciated and sorry if I went a bit off topic ! :|



download photobucket app and make an account thats what I use. then you can just add the image link to your post dont hafto "add attachment".


----------



## ramzee86 (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## slipper4 (Feb 18, 2013)

Snowballlz said:


> download photobucket app and make an account thats what I use. then you can just add the image link to your post dont hafto "add attachment".



Thanks mate


----------



## Dendrobates (Feb 18, 2013)

Has APS ever gotten behind these expos with sponsorship or help or anything? Surely with the money made from subscribers, sponsors, calendars, etc APS could get behind the hobby with some help. Support the hobby that really seems to support them?


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 18, 2013)

I recon there needs to be a proffesional photographer to take photos of the expo .. and help capture the memories <3 .. and will be good for advertising the following years expo


----------



## Mroads75 (Feb 18, 2013)

Picked up a really nice female blotchie,


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Feb 18, 2013)

KaotikJezta said:


> I've had a few people come through the shop since the expo with absolutely no clue how to care for their purchases. One lot came in to buy stuff for their 2 diamond backs. Some came while I was at the expo proudly showing off their miniature lace monitors :shock:, I would have liked to have been at work for that. I think care sheets should be mandatory.



I like the idea of compulsory care sheets though it has to be said that although I have no idea which shop you are from truth is that pet shops are responsible for more than their fair share of BS info getting to the new keeper. Usually the type of false information that drives an unnecessary sale. I'm not saying that is what you do but you have to admit that is how things generally go.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Feb 18, 2013)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> I like the idea of compulsory care sheets though it has to be said that although I have no idea which shop you are from truth is that pet shops are responsible for more than their fair share of BS info getting to the new keeper. Usually the type of false information that drives an unnecessary sale. I'm not saying that is what you do but you have to admit that is how things generally go.


Yes, don't worry. I agree.


----------



## Sarah (Feb 19, 2013)

i got a exo terra monsoon mister not much else as i was on the vhs table for most of the day.


----------



## Xeaal (Feb 19, 2013)

KaotikJezta said:


> Some more pics of my new guys



wow those are really beautiful! I don't know much about lizards, what is the third one, please?


----------



## KaotikJezta (Feb 19, 2013)

Xeaal said:


> wow those are really beautiful! I don't know much about lizards, what is the third one, please?


Third one is a central netted male.


----------



## ramzee86 (Feb 19, 2013)




----------

